# Lack of intelligence compared with series 1



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

Just hit my first annoyance with the Virgin Tivo.
I wanted to set a season pass for Prohibition on PBS, but Tivo keeps telling me that, "Three programmes are already scheduled to record, one on each tuner. To preserve your previously scheduled recorrdings,some episodes of this series link will be cancelled or clipped (up to 10 minutes will not record).

Tip: try using view upcoming episodes to find other times to record this programme"

Whaaaat! That's why I got a Tivo!
Prohibition is repeated ad-nauseum including mid-dayish when I have nothing recording, but Tivo can't be bothered to seek them out. 
Is this usual behaviour with the Virgin Tivo? I rarely, if ever have had 3 tuner clashes.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Turn off the "clipping" function; whatever they call it. That way it will behave like a S1 and simply schedule the next-available showing of whatever is causing the clash.

It was the first thing I did when I got mine


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Good call, I think I will do that too. Especially these days with all the +1 and catch ups.


----------



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

Very good call - I didn't even know there was such a thing. :up:

Now if only tribune would fix the epg so that loads of the showings were not generic........


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tribune can only use the listings the channels give them. If they're full of generic data, then that's all they can use.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

simbeav said:


> Very good call - I didn't even know there was such a thing. :up:
> 
> Now if only tribune would fix the epg so that loads of the showings were not generic........


If you list the ones which are generic and cause problems - I can see whether it is the broadcasters fault - it usually is


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

From what I gather, I think you can pretty-much pick anything that's on every weekday on the digital channels.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> From what I gather, I think you can pretty-much pick anything that's on every weekday on the digital channels.


The Vm Tivo can only receive digital channels


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

okay Mr Pedantic  the non-DTT channels


----------



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

OzSat said:


> If you list the ones which are generic and cause problems - I can see whether it is the broadcasters fault - it usually is


Mine has recorded a showing on 01/11 with what looks like an episode description and a title of "a nation of drunkards". I isn't going to record an episode with that description again.

It is then going to record
04/11 22:05, 07/11 12:15, 07/11 18:00 all the same episode, just called "prohibition" with what looks like a generic description.

I think they may be the same episode as already recorded, but not sure.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

simbeav said:


> Mine has recorded a showing on 01/11 with what looks like an episode description and a title of "a nation of drunkards". I isn't going to record an episode with that description again.
> 
> It is then going to record
> 04/11 22:05, 07/11 12:15, 07/11 18:00 all the same episode, just called "prohibition" with what looks like a generic description.
> ...


What channel?


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> okay Mr Pedantic  the non-DTT channels


What's Dtt (Freeview + a few others) got to do with it?


----------



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

OzSat said:


> What channel?


PBS - 243


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> What's Dtt (Freeview + a few others) got to do with it?


BBC/ITV/C4/C5 and their digital off-shoots are usually quite good with programme listings details. They are the main DTT channels. They don't "strip and stripe repeats" of old shows across their schedule. One that does, of course, is 'PickTV'. Yes, they are on DTT but are one of the exceptions. They don't even provide DigiGuide with non-generic data for a lot of their shows.


----------

